# Gasgeruch am Abend durch Raffinerie - normal?



## Beam39 (13. März 2014)

Nabend Leute,

es is zwar ungewöhnlich in einem PC-Forum um Rat bei solch einem Problem zu bitten, aber ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht an wen ich mich da wenden muss. Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen.

Es ist so dass wir seit nun mehr als 5 Jahren in der Nähe (Entfernung ca. 10-15km) einer Raffinerie wohnen, und uns seit wir hier wohnen ein Abends immer wieder kommender, extrem intensiver, Gasgeruch plagt. Dieser Geruch ist so intensiv das es unmöglich ist bei geöffnetem Fenster zu schlafen da es einem Kopfschmerzen bereitet und auch leicht das Atmen beeinträchtigt - genauso ein Abend ist es heute.

Es ist nicht jeden Abend, ich denke es hängt stark von der Windrichtung ab. Die Leute hier scheinen sich dran gewöhnt zu haben denn als ich mal einige darauf angesprochen hab hieß es nur "Ach ja, das ist die Raffinerie, das ist normal." Ein Arbeitskollege meines Vaters meinte mal dass es die Raffinerie sei die ihre Filter Abends öffnet. Als ich ihn darauf hinwies dass das doch ein Unding seie und bestimmt nicht erlaubt, zuckte er nur mit den Schultern und meinte "Kümmert ja keinen".

Jetzt wollte ich mich mal näher informieren, da hier doch der ein oder andere Informierte herumlungert der mich da doch hoffentlich aufklären kann.

Um was für einen Gasgeruch handelt es sich hierbei? Ist das tatsächlich legal? An wen muss ich mich wenden falls da doch evtl. etwas nicht so läuft wie es soll? Gibt es überhaupt eine Chance falls so ein Problem existent ist?

Btw. kam es erst gestern zu einem kleinen Brand in dieser Raffinerie.

Ich hoffe mich kann hier mal einer aufklären, denn ganz in Ordnung scheint mir das ganze nicht zu sein.


----------



## Teutonnen (13. März 2014)

Ich würde mal bei der Chemiewehr anrufen. Riecht es zufällig nach ranziger Butter? 

Wenn das KW-Verbindungen sind (so gut wie alle gasförmigen Kohlenwasserstoff-Verbindungen [C(n)H(2n+2)] sind in Verbindung mit Sauerstoff explosiv), könnte das schon was Ernstes sein.


----------



## Beam39 (13. März 2014)

Um ehrlich zu sein weiß ich echt nicht wie ranzige Butter riecht, aber es is halt dieser Gasgeruch den man von überall kennt. Er ist halt extrem intensiv. Danke für den Tip mit der Chemiewehr - noch nie gehört, aber jetzt bin ich schonmal einen Schritt weiter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2014)

Gute Frage, ich würde da mal je nach Möglichkeit im Bürgerbüro nach einer passenden Adresse fragen. Einerseits wäre ja so etwas wie Umweltamt, Ordnungsamt bzw. Gewerbeaufsicht anbieten


----------



## Beam39 (13. März 2014)

Aber die Frage die ich mir stelle ist: Es kann doch nicht sein das sich da bis heute niemand drüber beschwert hat? Oder haben sich da schon welche beschwert und es wurde nichts dagegen unternommen?


----------



## Teutonnen (13. März 2014)

@Chemiewehr
Zumindest hier in der Schweiz läuft das über die Feuerwehr, wie es bei euch organisiert ist .

Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter, ganz einfach. O_o


----------



## -Shorty- (13. März 2014)

Naja, ich würde trotz den Vermutungen auch nach anderen Verursachern Ausschau halten. Bei der Entfernung müssen Wind und Wetter auch mitspielen, ob das wirklich jeden Abend klappt?

Ich wohne Luftlinie keine 5km von einer Autobahn entfernt, allerdings liegt das Dorf in nem Tal und die Autobahn überspannt das Tal per Brücke. 
Und nun zum Kern, ich höre davon Nachts bei offenem Fenster nur selten was außer der Wind steht so ungünstig.

Schall und Gase sind sicher nicht zu vergleichen aber mir geht es eben um die Regelmäßigkeit im Zusammenhang mit Entfernung und Wetter.

Sicher das nicht auch irgend ein Bauer, Klärgrube etc die Ursache sein könnte? 

Nichts überstürzen und kühlen Kopf bewahren bevor hier falsche Anschuldigungen gemacht werden.


----------



## Teutonnen (13. März 2014)

Sag ich doch. Erst mal abklären, was es überhaupt ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2014)

Die Feuerwehr wäre schon etwas hoch gegriffen, aber nachfragen kann man ja mal. Hängt generell auch davon ab was die Ortschaft an Institutionen bietet


----------



## Teutonnen (13. März 2014)

Naja je nach dem. Wenn bei uns sowas wäre, müsste sowieso die Stützpunktfeuerwehr kommen. Die haben als einzige die entsprechenden Messgeräte, ist auch nicht ganz billig^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2014)

Frag dich einfach im Bürgerbüro durch, so kann man am ehesten vermeiden mehr Alarm als nötig zu verursachen


----------



## Beam39 (13. März 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde trotz den Vermutungen auch nach anderen Verursachern Ausschau halten. Bei der Entfernung müssen Wind und Wetter auch mitspielen, ob das wirklich jeden Abend klappt?
> 
> Ich wohne Luftlinie keine 5km von einer Autobahn entfernt, allerdings liegt das Dorf in nem Tal und die Autobahn überspannt das Tal per Brücke.
> Und nun zum Kern, ich höre davon Nachts bei offenem Fenster nur selten was außer der Wind steht so ungünstig.
> ...


 
Das is es ja, es ist eben nicht jeden Abend. Im ersten Post hab ich ja erwähnt das es nich jeden Abend ist sondern hin und wieder mal - wahrscheinlich wenn die Windrichtung passt. Der Geruch ist auch am Tage wahrnehmbar, nämlich dann wenn man ein paar hundert Meter neben der Raffinerie steht. Dann nimmt man genau jenen Geruch wahr der dann ab und an Abends über die Stadt zieht.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (13. März 2014)

Ich denke aber nicht, dass man da viel machen können wird. An Umweltbestimmungen wird sich die Raffinerie bestimmt halten und ich denke auch, dass die Schadstoff-Belastung regelmässig geprüft wird. Ich würde wohl einfach "Pech" sagen, dass Du in die Nähe gezogen bist.


----------



## Jeretxxo (13. März 2014)

Wenn du Kopfschmerzen davon bekommst und ggf. andere Nachbarn, die du eventuell noch ausfindig machen kannst, müsste es dafür auch einen Verursacher geben und da würde ich mich ans Amt für Umwelt wenden oder eben erstmal ans Bürgerbüro, die geben dir dann schon die richtige Nummer wenn du denen die Sachlage und deine Vermutung näher erläuterst. 
Chemiewehr wäre ein bisschen hart (die gibt es auch in Deutschland), da müsste dann schon etwas passiert sein, bspw. ein Brand mit giftigem Rauch oder die Vermutung auf akute Gesundheitsgefahr.

Das einfach als "Pech" abzustempeln würde ich dir nicht raten, das tun zuviele und genau da könnte auch der Grund sein.
Was raffinieren die denn dort? Ich denke nicht das alle Raffinerien grundsätzlich auf ihren Schadstoffaustoß überprüft werden oder nur relativ selten.


----------



## SlowRider (13. März 2014)

Was mich etwas wundert, dass du diesen "typischen" Gasgeruch wahrnimmst. Denn normalerweise richt nicht das Gas selber, es wird mit einem Geruchsstoff versetzt. Natürlich ist die geruchliche Wahrnehmung auch sehr subjektiv. Daher solltest du Mitstreiter finden und alle Ihre Wahrnehmung und eventuelle Symptome protokollieren.
Dann sollte einer der ersten Ansprechpartner das Amt für Umwelt sein. Eventuell auch mal an den Anlagenbetreiber wenden.
Eine der gesetzlichen Grundlagen ist die Immissionsschutzverordnung, da kannst dich ja auch mal belesen.
Ansonsten hilft auch oft die Kontaktaufnahme mit der örtlichen Presse, kannst ja auch mal beim Blatt mit den den vier roten Lettern anfragen


----------



## matze790 (13. März 2014)

Kann dich beruhigen, wohne auch neben einer Raff. kommt ab und an vor das es nach dem zu verarbeitenden Material riecht.


----------



## Lelwani (13. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Aber die Frage die ich mir stelle ist: Es kann doch nicht sein das sich da bis heute niemand drüber beschwert hat? Oder haben sich da schon welche beschwert und es wurde nichts dagegen unternommen?


 
Du hast dich doch bis heute auch nich beschwert oder


----------



## Bandicoot (13. März 2014)

Ich Arbeite bei der WERKFEUERWEHR (@Teutonnen  )in der Raffinerie bei TRM. Das es ab und an mal etwas muchelt ist normal. Das es in 15Km Entfernung noch riecht ist nur bei günstigen Wind möglich aber eher Unwarscheinlich. 

@ Beam39: Wenn man was riecht einfach bei der Raffinerie anrufen und Melden. 
Jeder Leitstelle der Werkfeuerwehr hat ein Bürgertelefon für sowas und da kannst dich informieren. 

Solange es nicht wie Faule Eier riecht (Schwefelwasserstoff-H²S) ist alles OK.
Schwefelwasserstoff hat die Eigenschaft, die Geruchsrezeptoren zu betäuben, wodurch eine Erhöhung der Konzentration nicht mehr über  den Geruch wahrgenommen wird. 
Der Schwellwert für die Betäubung, liegt bei einer Konzentration von 200ppm (rein Informativ  )

Unsere Raffinerie hat so viele Brand, Gas, Rauchmelder und ander Überwachungen das es schon mit einmal richtig krachen muss das es keiner mitbekommt.
Ansonsten sind die melder so Empfindlich das wir 2x pro Tag wegen Fehlalarm rausfliegen. Ist schon alles sehr Sicher 

Grüße B.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. März 2014)

Prepaid Handy irgendwo kaufen und in bar bezahlen und wenn es wieder riecht direkt 112 anrufen, sonst kümmert sich eh keiner. Ne Simkarte brauchste nicht, Notruf geht immer.


----------



## Beam39 (13. März 2014)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Ich Arbeite bei der WERKFEUERWEHR (@Teutonnen  )in der Raffinerie bei TRM. Das es ab und an mal etwas muchelt ist normal. Das es in 15Km Entfernung noch riecht ist nur bei günstigen Wind möglich aber eher Unwarscheinlich.
> 
> @ Beam39: Wenn man was riecht einfach bei der Raffinerie anrufen und Melden.
> Jeder Leitstelle der Werkfeuerwehr hat ein Bürgertelefon für sowas und da kannst dich informieren.
> ...


 
Ich kann mir vorstellen dass es direkt in der Raffinerie wahrscheinlich nicht so wahrgenommen wird, kann aber auch falsches Mutmaßen sein. Ich hätte jetzt die Frage gestellt wieso es ausschließlich, wenn es denn vorkommt, nur Abends Auftritt. Aber wiegesagt, sobald man sich der Raffinerie nähert nimmt man den selben Geruch wahr.

Vielleicht wirds tatsächlich ein "normaler" Geruch einer Raffinerie sein und die Kopfschmerzen entstehen evtl. durch Placebo, kann auch gut sein.

Nicht das man mich hier falsch versteht und meint ich würde versuchen die Raffinerien in den Dreck zu ziehn - ist nicht mein Motiv. Ich verbrenne sehr gern Kraftstoffe  Ich wollte mich lediglich informieren um was es sich da genau handelt und ob das normal ist..


----------



## debalz (13. März 2014)

Hi, kannst ja mal protokollieren wie oft und wann dieses Phänomen auftritt und parallel dazu deinen Hausarzt informieren und evtl. bestätigen lassen dass du Beschwerden hast. Klingt erstmal total überzogen aber wenn man nix in der Hand hat kann man auch nix bewirken. Aber ich schätze solche Geruchsbelästigungen liegen im Rahmen der Betriebsgenehmigung.


----------



## BertB (13. März 2014)

ist bestimmt alles gesetzkonform, wenn mans riecht isses aber auch da,
dann kanns trotzdem krebserregend sein, wirtschaft geht oft vor...
ich würds wahrscheinlich treudoof hinnehmen, wenn ich die wohngegend ansonsten gut fände, aber gesund klingt das nicht
ob ich da z.B. kinder aufziehen wollte wär nochmal ein anderes blatt papier


----------



## Teutonnen (13. März 2014)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Ich Arbeite bei der WERKFEUERWEHR (@Teutonnen  )in der Raffinerie bei TRM. Das es ab und an mal etwas muchelt ist normal. Das es in 15Km Entfernung noch riecht ist nur bei günstigen Wind möglich aber eher Unwarscheinlich.



Ich sag doch, ich wohne in der Schweiz, die Bezeichnungen sind hier anders^^


----------



## Beam39 (13. März 2014)

debalz schrieb:


> Hi, kannst ja mal protokollieren wie oft und wann dieses Phänomen auftritt und parallel dazu deinen Hausarzt informieren und evtl. bestätigen lassen dass du Beschwerden hast. Klingt erstmal total überzogen aber wenn man nix in der Hand hat kann man auch nix bewirken. Aber ich schätze solche Geruchsbelästigungen liegen im Rahmen der Betriebsgenehmigung.



Ich werd das mal jetzt ein halbes Jahr machen.

Die Beschwerden können aber auch aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage auftreten, dieser Warm Kalt Wechsel kann einem übel zusetzen - wie jetzt gerade auch 

@BertB

Da wir in Deutschland leben bin ich fest davon überzeugt das da eigentlich alles mit rechten Dingen vor sich geht, aber eben genau bei solchen Betrieben schießt mir der Gedanke mit der Wirtschaft auch durch den Kopf. Ich will da aber nichts verschwören. Vielleicht sinds  tatsächlich einfach "nur" Abgase der Produktion welche keinerlei Auswirkungen haben, vielleicht auch nicht.

Ich werd das jetzt protokollieren und dann werd ich sehen was ich mache.


----------



## debalz (13. März 2014)

Zur Not:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2014)

Schreib deinem Abgeordneten im Bundestag und Landtag mal einen Brief. 
Schreib da rein um was es geht und dass du damit Probleme hast.
Sammel Unterschriften in einer Liste von Anwohnern die das gleiche Empfinden haben.
Das sollte eigentlich reichen damit sich dein Abgeordneter mal darum kümmert.
Denn dafür ist er da. Das ist sein Job. Dafür wurde er gewählt.


----------



## T-Drive (13. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sinds  tatsächlich einfach "nur" Abgase der Produktion welche keinerlei Auswirkungen haben, vielleicht auch nicht.


 
Ich meine die Geruchsbelästigung bis hin zu Kopfschmerzen sind Auswirkung genug.

Dein Gedanke mit der Wirtschaft ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Schonung der Filteranlagen ist bares Geld.

Ich kenn sowas ähnliches von einem Zementwerk hier bei mir in der Nähe, das mit 100% Müll seine Anlage befeuert.

Zuständig für Anfragen/Beschwerden ist das Regierungspräsidium in dem die entsprechenden Behörden Sitz haben.


----------



## BertB (13. März 2014)

was heißt keinerlei auswirkungen bei abgasen der produktion?
das hat nix mit verschwörungstheorie zu tun, und die standards sind recht hoch in deutschland, 
aber das entweichen von giften und erbgutschädigenden stoffen in die umwelt wird bewusst in kauf genommen,
das fängt beim benzin fürs auto doch an, ist sehr giftig und umweltschädlich, früher war noch blei drin,
die verbraucher wollen diese produkte haben, bin selber keine ausnahme
ist alles keine grundsatzkritik, und in russland oder china läuft die giftbrühe in ganz anderen maßen durch die gegend
wenn ich das zeug aber riechen würde, bis ich kopfweh bekomme,  dann hab ich doch schon auswirkungen


----------



## Beam39 (15. März 2014)

debalz schrieb:


> Zur Not:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 



@bert

Unrecht hast du nicht aber wiegesagt, ich werd das jetzt mal genauer beobachten. Heute und gestern z.B. ist wieder nichts zu riechen.


----------



## BertB (15. März 2014)

wie gesagt, ich würds wahrscheinlich auch hinnehmen,
aber gesund klingt das nicht


----------



## dekay55 (15. März 2014)

@Beam mach es bitte genauso so wie *Bandicoot* geschrieben hat, das ist der einzig richtige Weg !!! 
Ich arbeite als Werkschutz in nem Chemiepark und kenn die probleme und das vorgehen recht gut, alternativ eben falls die garkeine Werksfeuerwehr haben dann bei der Feuerwehrleitstelle anrufen nich über die 112.

Aber um was für ne Raffinerie handelt es sich überhaupt ? Je nachdem was es ist kann das naemlich wirklich ganz normal sein.


----------



## Beam39 (15. März 2014)

Auszug aus der Internetseite:

"


Flüssiggase (Propan, Butan)
Chemiegrundstoff Propylen
Ottokraftstoffe (E5, E10)
Flugkraftstoffe
Diesel (B7)
Leichtes Heizöl (schwefelarm)
Heizöl S, Bitumen und Schwefel
Fernwärme "
Ich hab da jetzt auch tatsächlich eine Nummer vom Bürgertelefon von der Raffinerie gefunden bei der man solche Geruchsfälle melden kann.


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2014)

Und? Was ist jetzt draus geworden?


----------

